# AR15 Field Stripping Video



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

This is a great video clip of the basic AR15 field stripping procedure.

http://www.lifelibertyetc.com/RangeBag/video/LLE_AR15_Field_Strip_Large.wmv


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for posting ... :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Ar-15*

:smt1099 That's a real good one JS thanks for the post. I tried to save the clip and messed everything up. Oh well that's me.:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 16, 2007)

theres another one the same one its in youtube the channel name is scorpian2 :smt023


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I got the crash coarse from my rich uncle. Uncle Sam. :smt1099


----------

